# Time to make a stand!



## Northerner (May 2, 2021)




----------



## mikeydt1 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2021)

I like those signs that say “Caution: Wet Floor”. I tried, but I’d been before I got to Tesco.


----------



## Bloden (May 11, 2021)

I refuse! (Hahahahaha, so funny.  )


----------

